# How effective is using peptides after long cycles to keep gains



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

In terms of gains your never going to get anywere near the same gains as using steroids.

But how effective are they in helping you keep your gains after long cycles for long periods of time.

I plan on running a long cycle through summer and using peptides through the winter.

The main reason is that i tend to get fluey symptoms after every jab and they are alot worse in the winter because of the cold.

So i cant be dealing with feeling like **** all winter, in the summer its bearable.

So whats peoples thoughts on this ?

What stack would you use ?

Would prefer to avoid gh due to cost,

Thanks


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Craig660 said:


> In terms of gains your never going to get anywere near the same gains as using steroids.
> 
> But how effective are they in helping you keep your gains after long cycles for long periods of time.
> 
> ...


I have personally maintained and exceeded my on cycle gains while cruising and using peptide protocols.

The one thing I feel with peptides though, more so than aas I'd that you have to continually change and update your protcols rapidly

to avoid adaption.

Ie lantus + ghrp for 4 weeks, novorapid + gh for 4 weeks, igf + mgf for 2 weeks etc etc

i haven't spent any more than a few weeks off in a long time so I haven't fully contemplated protocols therefore the above are very quick examples off of the top of my head.

What are you thinking of doing?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for reply,

To be honest havnt thought of any stacks as such,

Just was seeing if people have managed it, but cost will be an issue for me.

I was thinking ghrp6, some slin, long or fast acting but preferbaly fast. The reason being is long acting will not last that long for the price i can obtain it.

But open to suggestions,

Was thinking of having a clean break with peps come November


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Price is a major factor when it comes to peptide use mate, it can get quite expensive when running some or all of the above for extended periods of time, I plan on doing a lot of guinea pigging on myself over the offseason :thumbup1:

I can try n help but need more specifics tbh mate and via PM may be more feasible if discussing budgets etc


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

not that iv done it my self but im sure con said 10iu gh 3xweek was enough for him? what i will do when i come off is the 3x10iu with ghrp and cjc on the non gh days fast slin prw or pw just me tho and it will be a try and see as iv never done this in past


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> not that iv done it my self but im sure con said 10iu gh 3xweek was enough for him? what i will do when i come off is the 3x10iu with ghrp and cjc on the non gh days fast slin prw or pw just me tho and it will be a try and see as iv never done this in past


Sounds good jim as your alternating your gh/peptide days :thumbup1:

I'd maybe run this for max 6-8 weeks though before changing up or going back on, for the OP though a couplekits of gh, gh peps and slin could get reasonably expensive.... As always finances are relative to an individuals situation and I don't like 2nd guessing them


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> not that iv done it my self but im sure con said 10iu gh 3xweek was enough for him? what i will do when i come off is the 3x10iu with ghrp and cjc on the non gh days fast slin prw or pw just me tho and it will be a try and see as iv never done this in past


Yep that sounds decent to me. The releasers will at least make you hold water and thus you think you are keeping gains:lol:

In all seriousness you will lose gains its that simple but muscle memory is great gains fly back on in a matter of weeks after you stop.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> *Yep that sounds decent to me. The releasers will at least make you hold water and thus you think you are keeping gains:lol:*
> 
> In all seriousness you will lose gains its that simple but muscle memory is great gains fly back on in a matter of weeks after you stop.


buddy coming off is 90% mental what ever trics you have to think you are keeping gains weather you are or not is 1/2 the battle..... or 90% of the battle lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> buddy coming off is 90% mental what ever trics you have to think you are keeping gains weather you are or not is 1/2 the battle..... or 90% of the battle lol


Hmm i would say 90% of the battle is your body starting to produce test again:lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Hmm i would say 90% of the battle is your body starting to produce test again:lol:


Just cruise and then it's a non issue:whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Just cruise and then it's a non issue:whistling:


Nah i like my health too much to do that:whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Hmm i would say 90% of the battle is your body starting to produce test again:lol:


lol yea ok you got me ther lol but its still a lot to do with how you feel mentally and weather you can take the torment or just jump back on gear?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nah i like my health too much to do that:whistling:


Mines is already fvcked so why worry about some endo issues:tongue:


----------

